# Merits of using a 2K vs. 4K monitor



## max.bancroft (Jun 24, 2022)

This thread interests me because I too need to decide if I should buy a 2K or 4K monitor. The main consideration for me are the reports that on a 4K monitor the LR text and tools appear too small. If possible I hope to run two monitors, one HD with the tools etc and one 2k or 4K with the image being edited. Does anyone know if this is possible - the only videos I can find pre-date 2K.  Hope this is not considered thread hijacking. - and if it is I apologise. Thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 24, 2022)

I have a dual monitor setup.  I can't speak  for your options using Microsoft Windows.  And you do not include your OS in your post.  So the best answer it is critical to know your system setup.  However on a Mac, you can  specify which display is used for the Primary LrC window and which is use for the secondary Window.    This would give you the discretion to adjust the text to a more suitable monitor and text size, reserving the other monitor to display the edited results.  And this is indeed the approach that I take.

The Windows OS does offer more options to set the text size  than does MacOS.   In Lightroom Classic in the Interface tab of Preferences, MacOS offers only two font sizes  (Small (default) and Large).  The Windows version of LrC gives the user more than two font sizes making it slightly advantageous with HiDPI monitors.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jun 24, 2022)

I have a mac with two externals and the laptop screen.  One external is 4k and the other 2k.  At the MacOS level, I have the 4k set to a lower display setting and the LrC fonts are fine.  The image that LrC shows though, is at the higher resolution.  For instance, if I have LrC app almost filling the screen on the 2k monitor with the image zoomed to 100% and then drag the app to the 4k monitor, the app takes up the same amount of screen (almost all), but the image I've got at 100% is now half the size it was.  I need to zoom to 200% to see the same amount of detail.  So I'm very happy running my 4k at 2k in the display settings for normal app readability, knowing that I'm still viewing my images at the higher resolution.  IE, MacOS is scaling the app, not what the app displays.

I can't help if you are on Windows, sorry.


----------



## max.bancroft (Jun 25, 2022)

max.bancroft said:


> This thread interests me because I too need to decide if I should buy a 2K or 4K monitor. The main consideration for me are the reports that on a 4K monitor the LR text and tools appear too small. If possible I hope to run two monitors, one HD with the tools etc and one 2k or 4K with the image being edited. Does anyone know if this is possible - the only videos I can find pre-date 2K.  Hope this is not considered thread hijacking. - and if it is I apologise. Thank you.


p.s. system is running MS Windows 10.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2022)

max.bancroft said:


> p.s. system is running MS Windows 10.


Since the only advice you have received has been from a couple of Mac users, You really need to get some input from Lightroom Classic Windows users here.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 25, 2022)

I am mostly Windows based but familiar with using Mac.

I was forced to upgrade my monitor due to the failure of my previous 27inch Dell. I agonised between 2k and 4k. My biggest worry was opting for 2k and then discovering within a short while that I should have gone for 4k. I eventually opted for the Benq SW 4k 32 inch model. I did get a shock when I compared the price of 2k and 4k.

Prior to this I had experimented with a 2 monitor setup.  My intention was to keep one for admin/email etc and the second for imaging. The screen sizes were different and I eventually abandoned the experiment, because dragging an image from one screen to another and seeing the resolution change in front of my eyes was a permanent distraction.  I vowed at the time that if I was to opt for a 2 screen setup again, I would ensure both screens would be identical.
So when forced to replace / upgrade I opted for a single 32 inch rather than 2 x 24 or 2x 27.

I played with some of the font size settings when setting it up,  but did not do a deep dive into the options. Thinking about it now, after using for almost a year now, I should revisit the font size as I think I might prefer a slightly larger font.

Bottom line for me… I still remember the discomfort of  trying to deal with 2 monitors with different resolutions.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 26, 2022)

Gnits said:


> Bottom line for me… I still remember the discomfort of trying to deal with 2 monitors with different resolutions and two sizes.


I have always used dual monitor of different resolutions.  Dragging from one to the other has Never presented an obstacle for me. 
I think the OPs desire to use an HD and a 2Kor4K monitor has merit wrt to font size and is doable.   What I think the OP need to know is the best way to address the font size issue in Windows and the best font size setting in Lightroom Classic for a HiDPI monitor.


----------

